# lightest mechanical disc brake calipers?



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Is there another mechanical disc brake out there that will save me any significant weight over my Avid BB7's?


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I can't imagine you will be happy with a less functional caliper that saves only a few grams. Somebody on MTBR would probably be bragging somewhere if their mechanical calipers were a lot lighter than the BB7's. I'm sure you already know, but you can save a ton of weight on BB7's by installing titanium and aluminum hardware. I saved 28 grams in switching to titanium mounting bolts and aluminum pinch bolts front and rear. You can save a lot more with lightweight rotors and titanium rotor bolts. Also, a normal cable and housing system runs about 100g just for the rear. Run a lighter cable system. Lastly, Speed Dial 7 levers are very functional, but 178g is way too much. Run Extralite levers or other light levers with all the combined things mentioned and I bet you will be closer to XX or XTR, but you will also be closer to the price.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm running this on a monster cross bike, so levers are not an issue, but I'll look into swapping out the cable set. Anything you'd recommend? I've got some Ti bolts on there, on the rotors (which are the Avid XX rotors) but I could probably swap out the caliper mounting bolts too. Good thoughts.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I run bulk Shimano cables and housing myself because my LBS around the corner has them, but a lot of people rave about the Jagwire braided and Nokon (aluminum) cables. I don't know how much I saved by trying derailleur cables on the brakes, but there wasn't enough modulation for me. I run the Cleansweep X rotors like you and they have been good. The Ashima rotors are much lighter though.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

FishMan473 said:


> Is there another mechanical disc brake out there that will save me any significant weight over my Avid BB7's?


One of the prior generations (Type N 2002-2007) calipers of the Avid Mechanical brakes were, on average, about 13-16g lighter per caliper than the BB7 caliper. You can pick them up on eBay if trimming an additional 26-32g for the set is worth it to you.

BB (I run the Type N's on my JET 9 and RIP 9)


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

BruceBrown said:


> One of the prior generations (Type N 2002-2007) calipers of the Avid Mechanical brakes were, on average, about 13-16g lighter per caliper than the BB7 caliper. You can pick them up on eBay if trimming an additional 26-32g for the set is worth it to you.
> 
> BB (I run the Type N's on my JET 9 and RIP 9)


^^^good tip.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

KCNC Razor rotors in a 160 are 73g each I believe and the Ashima's are about the same. They are also pretty cheap. I think I got both rotors for like $32 or something off the bay.

Gator iLink cables are really light and they also make a mini iLink for derailleur's I believe. Just do a search on fleabay. Just an FYI for you. I run full cables on my mtb and when I bought the iLinks it wasn't enough cable to do both front and rear. They cost about $50/set! I do believe it came with two inner cables (just didn't have enough outer cable).

As mentioned, swap your rotor bolts to ti tanium. You can also swap out all the hardware bolts on the caliper itself. You can can figure out how to get the bolt sizing/thread counts...by going to TorontoCycles, Titanium Bolts, Alloy Bolts,Titanium Fasteners they have a pretty good info page (yes, you can order bolts from them as well-there have been mixed reviews by people that have placed orders from them but I never had a problem at all)

I'd post a pic of my old BB7 tuned caliper but for some reason it keeps failing to load this morning (been happening with a bunch of different pics I've been trying to add today and I know it is not a size or file type issue!) Unfortunately, I really don't remember what the weight was on it.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Like has been said, Toronto Cycles is a good place to order the hardware. Here are some sizes for you guys that are interested. 
My Ti Rear Adapter bolts are M6X17.5 
My front and rear mounting bolts are Ti M6X25 (160mm front rotor/140 rear)
My pinch bolts are Red Al M6X15
I didn't do the small bolts in the caliper.


----------



## holophonic (Oct 31, 2011)

Good thread. Since 70% of the braking comes from the front I'm going hydro there. The frame I'm building up has internal cable routing - so mechanical for the rear will be just fine and super simple. Should be best of both worlds. Function over looks any day!


----------



## bishopdante (May 22, 2009)

I don't know what the lightest are, but I've got some first generation Avid ones here, and the design is pretty poor. The same knob that adjusts the caliper setting also causes the brake to explode in your hand, spring loaded parts flying everywhere. Got pissed off with it, takes nearly 4 hours of breaking your thumbs to get the thing back into one piece, and it always rubbed slightly. 

So took it off... and OMG it weighs the same as a really ancient bottom bracket. It's like they used lots of lead in its construction.

Fact is hydraulics are much more mechanically simple, and therefore can weigh a hell of a lot less. After going hydraulic on the front and just feeling the Avid mechanical thing off the bike in my hand, and *then* feeling it plus the disk, I can honestly say that I probably own the heaviest brake of any sort ever made this side of WW1, and that rear one has got to go. Like it has *got* to go.

A mechanical brake caliper will require a chassis, a lever, a bunch of internal cams, and all of those parts have to be strong enough to handle huge dynamic loads.

Cheap, potentially low maintenance & easy to adjust/service, maybe, but light I doubt it's every going to be as light as either a V brake or a hydraulic caliper.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Old Post, new answer as of now*



FishMan473 said:


> Is there another mechanical disc brake out there that will save me any significant weight over my Avid BB7's?


BB7 is now available in an S and SL version; trimming the weight down and available in choice of silver or black. See the Avid site for most current info, as it can change with new releases.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donnieboy said:


> BB7 is now available in an S and SL version; trimming the weight down and available in choice of silver or black. See the Avid site for most current info, as it can change with new releases.


The SL version is a huge waste of money. The only differences are titanium mounting bolts, and pads with aluminum backing plates. Considering the Avid brand pads are c**p, and will be replaced with decent steel backed pads! most of the weight lose is regained.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

shiggy said:


> The SL version is a huge waste of money. The only differences are titanium mounting bolts, and pads with aluminum backing plates. Considering the Avid brand pads are c**p, and will be replaced with decent steel backed pads! most of the weight lose is regained.


The hardware on the brakes is not actually titanium. It is stainless steel. Could have been different in the past, but I'm speaking currently. Pads are also replaceable. I've heard many in the industry, mechanics, racers, endurance athletes and people who like to maintain their own stuff absolutely love them. So it is surprising to me that you'd bash them. Alhtough it is OK to have an opinion, a useful response would have accurate and relevant info. However, if you're going to bash them, at least provide an alternative, so as not to complain with no demonstrable reasoning. Do you know of something I don't? I work in the industry, so I'd be pleasantly surprised if you know of lighter, yet reliable disc calipers for MTB bikes that are also adjustable by non mechanics.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

shiggy said:


> The SL version is a huge waste of money. The only differences are titanium mounting bolts, and pads with aluminum backing plates. Considering the Avid brand pads are c**p, and will be replaced with decent steel backed pads! most of the weight lose is regained.


The pads are steel backed too! Dude, no one likes to discredit themselves...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donnieboy said:


> The hardware on the brakes is not actually titanium. It is stainless steel. Could have been different in the past, but I'm speaking currently. Pads are also replaceable. I've heard many in the industry, mechanics, racers, endurance athletes and people who like to maintain their own stuff absolutely love them. So it is surprising to me that you'd bash them. Alhtough it is OK to have an opinion, a useful response would have accurate and relevant info. However, if you're going to bash them, at least provide an alternative, so as not to complain with no demonstrable reasoning. Do you know of something I don't? I work in the industry, so I'd be pleasantly surprised if you know of lighter, yet reliable disc calipers for MTB bikes that are also adjustable by non mechanics.


I am talking about the *SL* version, Bunky, not the S. There in little or no weight difference between the standard and S.
The SL does use ti bolts and aluminum pads http://www.sram.com/avid/products/avid-bb7-road-sl-mechanical-disc-brake , though it seems the mtb SL version has been dropped.

I have been posting about the Avid branded _pads_ being c**p for years. Inconsistent quality, some being nearly water soluble. Have also endorsed EBC Gold pads when performance has been the subject. I am NOT slamming the BB7 (BBDB) brake. They are all I use, and have since 2000. Pay attention.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donnieboy said:


> The pads are steel backed too! Dude, no one likes to discredit themselves...


Then you should stop doing it.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Funny stuff. There are 2 versions, of which we each spoke of the other. The Road BB7 S is with stainless hardware and steel backed pads. Avid BB7 Road S Mechanical Disc Brake | SRAM
The BB7 Road SL is with TI bolts and aluminum backed pads. Avid BB7 Road SL Mechanical Disc Brake | SRAM

So depending on which model you get, each of our argument stands or doesn't. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donnieboy said:


> Funny stuff. There are 2 versions, of which we each spoke of the other. The Road BB7 S is with stainless hardware and steel backed pads. Avid BB7 Road S Mechanical Disc Brake | SRAM
> The BB7 Road SL is with TI bolts and aluminum backed pads. Avid BB7 Road SL Mechanical Disc Brake | SRAM
> 
> So depending on which model you get, each of our argument stands or doesn't. Hope that makes sense.


I specifically stated I was talking about the SL version.

There are actually three levels of the BB7. The one below the S is powdercoated rather than anodized, resulting in a minor weight difference which SRAM masks by giving a caliper only weight for the SL and S, and weight with rotor, mounting bracket and rotor for the base level.

IMO none of the "improvements" (which are only cosmetic and slight weight changes) justify the cost increases from $82 to $120 to $170 (MSRP).


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

shiggy said:


> I specifically stated I was talking about the SL version.
> 
> There are actually three levels of the BB7. The one below the S is powdercoated rather than anodized, resulting in a minor weight difference which SRAM masks by giving a caliper only weight for the SL and S, and weight with rotor, mounting bracket and rotor for the base level.
> 
> IMO none of the "improvements" (which are only cosmetic and slight weight changes) justify the cost increases from $82 to $120 to $170 (MSRP).


That makes sense. I suppose one could buy another brake or remove the anodization and install less expensive ti hardware to accomplish the same goal with less spent cash, more spent time. Have you used any effective lighter mechanicals yourself? I'm personally still doing some research on this year's offerings from competitors, but more on the CX application side.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

donnieboy said:


> That makes sense. I suppose one could buy another brake or remove the anodization and install less expensive ti hardware to accomplish the same goal with less spent cash, more spent time. Have you used any effective lighter mechanicals yourself? I'm personally still doing some research on this year's offerings from competitors, but more on the CX application side.


I tried the TRP Spyre. Decent brake. Still prefer the BB7.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

TTTURNER said:


> Like has been said, Toronto Cycles is a good place to order the hardware. Here are some sizes for you guys that are interested.
> My Ti Rear Adapter bolts are M6X17.5
> My front and rear mounting bolts are Ti M6X25 (160mm front rotor/140 rear)
> My pinch bolts are Red Al M6X15
> I didn't do the small bolts in the caliper.


I realize this is an old thread and you may not even have the ike anymore but I'd love to know exactly which brake you're talking about (BB7?) If so, do you have a model year and number? Just want to make sure I'm installing relevant stuff... Thanks for providing the measurements though.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

shiggy said:


> I tried the TRP Spyre. Decent brake. Still prefer the BB7.


Cheers for sharing your experience. What did you notice as the difference? Were they on the same bike?


----------

